# Screw cramps



## Niki (26 Jun 2006)

Good day

Very old idea, I just did it my way.
You can make to fit your requirements, shorter or longer jaws.
I used M8 threaded rod cut to my dimensions.

After tightening the butterfly nut (wing nut), if I need higher pressure I use the wrench.

Regards
niki


----------

